# update zu 1.4 ??

## Alex_K

ich arbeite noch nicht sehr lange mit gentoo und habe folgendes problem:

ich hab vor kurzem gentoo 1.2 installiert, und hab jetzt im forum gelesen dass man bei einer bestehenden installation schon auf 1.4 updaten kann.

doch bei der suche wie man ein ganze system updatet bin ich gescheitert.

bis jetzt hab ich herrausgefunden dass es mit "emerge system" bzw. "emerge world" funktionieren sollte. wenn ich aber "emerge -p system" eintippe wird nichts von einem gcc gezeigt, "nur" aktuellere pakete für gentoo 1.2.

kann mir wer eine(n link zu einer) anleitung geben wo das problem beschrieben wird?

----------

## TheDodger

emerge rsync

emerge -p system

emerge system

 :Smile: 

----------

## nexus

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es hier im Board schon viele Antworten dazu gibt. 

Unteranderem, dass man  make.profile auf default-x86-2.0 linken soll. 

MFG

nexus

----------

## Deever

Das 1.2 oder 1.4 ist imho nicht die versionsnummer, sondern die "positionsnummer", zu welchem zeitpunkt eine version (=zusammenstellung von paketen) released wurde. Um ganze "positionsnummern" zu updaten, verwendet man suse, redhat und co. Die versionsnummer wird dort zur "positionsnummer". Gentoo hat hingegen nen paketsystem wie emerge!  :Smile: 

Wenn mans so nimmt, hat gentoo keine versionsnummern, sondern jeder gentoo user hat seine eigene version.  :Wink: 

----------

